# My Intro :D



## LisaPizza (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I'm Lisa from Cornwall, I hope this is the right place to post my introduction 

I'm 19 and hopefully moving to Newquay to start a course at the College this September. As soon as I have found a house I will be looking to acquire 2 female Fancy mice (I already have all the equipment ready for keeping them, but am waiting until my plans are secured first).

I have had experience with a range of different pets in my life, some of these include Leopard Geckos, many Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Hamsters (Syrian and Russian Dwarves) and Cats, which are now all gone :[ I would like to start keeping pets again, and after much researching online, have come to the conclusion that mice are for me 

I will be looking for some, probably around September, but perhaps as early as in a few weeks into August :]

Anyway, I hope this is a sufficient introduction and am looking forward to using this site more in the future 

Lisa


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Pizza! That sounds phenomenal!
Welcome!!!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Dydh da from another Cornish member.

If you have trouble sourcing your mice, you'd be welcome to some of mine (I'm attempting to breed satin long-hairs) if Looe isn't too far. I don't charge forum members for my mice as I breed for pleasure, not profit.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, good luck finding mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

